# Electronic toll Portugal



## moonshadow (Jan 17, 2016)

I Read on here that someone was having trouble with the electronic tolls in Portugal. Having crossed the border at Vilmar Formoso we drove through the electronic toll on the motorway somewhat bemused at the lack of opportunity to pay. A little further down the motorway was a pull in for foreign vehicles, we pulled into the 'toll' booth entered our credit card, the machine took a picture of the number plate and we are covered for the next 30 days, any tolls charged to the credit card.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 18, 2016)

Useful information,we are off to Portugal next month-do the toll booths let you know how much is being charged to your card when you go through them?


----------



## roamingman (Jan 18, 2016)

Last time we travelled through Portugal in 2013 we saw many bridges built ready for motorways, but no roads underneath or going up and over, they run out of money to continue the roads.


----------



## alcam (Jan 18, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> I Read on here that someone was having trouble with the electronic tolls in Portugal. Having crossed the border at Vilmar Formoso we drove through the electronic toll on the motorway somewhat bemused at the lack of opportunity to pay. A little further down the motorway was a pull in for foreign vehicles, we pulled into the 'toll' booth entered our credit card, the machine took a picture of the number plate and we are covered for the next 30 days, any tolls charged to the credit card.



Was there in November wouldn't accept any cards . Did not intend to go on any toll roads . Was under the impression.that I was registering my card just in case .Spanish tourists were having same problem . Tolls in Portugal can be ridiculously expensive , didn't pay anything on this occasion though I did end up on toll roads


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 18, 2016)

Can only comment on the A22 which runs the length of the Algarve ( not been in van but had 4 x 1 week trips last year and had a hire car each time ).
One thing worth noting is that the Portugese when they put the toll roads in changed the signposts so most of the signposts take you to the tolls :-( . No booths on the A22 and if you do go on it and don't have the electronic tag you have to go to a post office or pay shop a couple of days later to pay it). Never got caught myself but did end up on the A2 by mistake which did have toll booths. There are a few junctions you can get on and off with no cameras (map enclosed).

http://www.albufeira.com/_img/info/A22-AlgarveTolls Map.pdf


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 18, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Useful information,we are off to Portugal next month-do the toll booths let you know how much is being charged to your card when you go through them?



As you go under the tolls there is a board up with the prices. I am not sure whether we get charged as a car or more probably as a van. They add a small amount for admin as well. Haven't checked my credit card yet. But the average toll seems to have been just over €2, you will go through more than one if it is a long stretch. It is possible to travel on the other roads, but your sat nav will keep taking you to the motorway. The other roads are not as good so if you need to push from A to B the motorway is probably best.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 18, 2016)

rebbyvid said:


> Can only comment on the A22 which runs the length of the Algarve ( not been in van but had 4 x 1 week trips last year and had a hire car each time ).
> One thing worth noting is that the Portugese when they put the toll roads in changed the signposts so most of the signposts take you to the tolls :-( . No booths on the A22 and if you do go on it and don't have the electronic tag you have to go to a post office or pay shop a couple of days later to pay it). Never got caught myself but did end up on the A2 by mistake which did have toll booths. There are a few junctions you can get on and off with no cameras (map enclosed).
> 
> http://www.albufeira.com/_img/info/A22-AlgarveTolls Map.pdf



Not got that far south yet, we would probably choose the coast road down there rather than the motorway. Thanks for the map really useful.


----------



## alcam (Jan 18, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> As you go under the tolls there is a board up with the prices. I am not sure whether we get charged as a car or more probably as a van. They add a small amount for admin as well. Haven't checked my credit card yet. But the average toll seems to have been just over €2, you will go through more than one if it is a long stretch. It is possible to travel on the other roads, but your sat nav will keep taking you to the motorway. The other roads are not as good so if you need to push from A to B the motorway is probably best.



A few years ago I was in a rush and took toll road south to Faro , about 350 miles . Cost about 60euros


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 18, 2016)

alcam said:


> A few years ago I was in a rush and took toll road south to Faro , about 350 miles . Cost about 60euros



Ouch!that's more like a French toll charge which is expensive,especially if you get charged at class 3 which can happen if you are over 3m high.My previous Autotrail was less than that but when I had a dome fitted it took it over 3m and consequently into class 3.

There is conflicting opinion about Portugese toll charges on this thread,I haven't decided whether to use them yet next month.I want to get from Santander down to Lagos in 2⅓ days which is roughly 650 miles.I'll have to work out the cost of using toll routes and the time saving convenience of them or possibly just avoid them completely.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 18, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> Not got that far south yet, we would probably choose the coast road down there rather than the motorway. Thanks for the map really useful.


Coast road is a good road and all the locals use but its not overbusy in the day. Problem is if you dont know the area its not signposted properly and so tends to lead you onto the toll.


----------



## noarlunga (Jan 18, 2016)

A couple of years ago we went down to Porto on ordinary roads and then took a quick toll road trip along the A25 to get to Salamanca in a hurry.

We used the online system at http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home and it cost us about €20 for a three day pass, which we only used for the one day.

It says that only applies to 'light vehicle' so I don't know what the cut off weight is. We've a MWB panel van conversion.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 18, 2016)

For offline mapping I use microsoft Autoroutes which is excellent.I have recently been playing around with the michelin route planner which is an online programme and looks good.
Michelin route planner and maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking
It has various options one of which is to use/avoid toll roads.If toll roads are selected it will also tell you how much they cost for your selected journey.I've not really used it properly yet so can't testify to it's usefulness but early impressions are positive.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 18, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Ouch!that's more like a French toll charge which is expensive,especially if you get charged at class 3 which can happen if you are over 3m high.My previous Autotrail was less than that but when I had a dome fitted it took it over 3m and consequently into class 3.
> 
> There is conflicting opinion about Portugese toll charges on this thread,I haven't decided whether to use them yet next month.I want to get from Santander down to Lagos in 2⅓ days which is roughly 650 miles.I'll have to work out the cost of using toll routes and the time saving convenience of them or possibly just avoid them completely.



Why not use the Spanish motorway, free, then cut across into Portugal along the bottom? Don't what the coast road is like along the south of Portugal but you could use that instead of the motorway?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 18, 2016)

moonshadow said:


> Why not use the Spanish motorway, free, then cut across into Portugal along the bottom? Don't what the coast road is like along the south of Portugal but you could use that instead of the motorway?



N125 good road .


----------



## Glass man (Jan 18, 2016)

I've just spent Christmas on the Algarve. I set my SatNav ( Snooper ) to 'No Tolls' and it worked wonderfully. It even took me on sections of Toll roads but off again before any Toll Booths!
Two points.

The roads have much less traffic than in the UK so why pay for Tolls?

If you go near Lisbon the Bridge furthest WEST has Toll Booths, about 4 Euros, Class 2. No need to worry and you save a long alternative route. The Bridge to the East appears to only have a Toll when you go NORTH. I went S and there was no Toll. 

I have been told that if you do go on a Toll road you can go to a Post Office 3 days later ( but before 28 ) and pay there though I have not tried this.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jan 18, 2016)

*I'm still paying*

We went in September 2015, I'm still paying.

Not much but the last three amounted to about £8.

My thoughts were, how the hell do I stop this.

So if I moved house and town, changed my bank, changed all my credit cards to different providers, put a private reg on my MH and never go to Southern Europe again that should fox them. 

On a serious note, I really don't know who to get in touch with or how it can be stopped. 

........ I have a feeling it could be hassle :-l


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 18, 2016)

Touringtheworld said:


> We went in September 2015, I'm still paying.
> 
> Not much but the last three amounted to about £8.
> 
> ...



Portugaltolls.pt  you can change the website into English, it's a bit temperamental and you can cancel the charges. Strange though it is only supposed to last for a month! Sorry don't understand why it has come up as a link but that's the website on the bottom of our receipt


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 18, 2016)

Touringtheworld said:


> We went in September 2015, I'm still paying.
> 
> Not much but the last three amounted to about £8.
> 
> ...



How can they do that

,I assume that you registered your credit card details with the toll companies and they are continuing to deduct money from your account 4 months later ?


----------

